# 2 cycle engines wont start with recoil



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I sometimes have a problem with craftsman 2 cycle engines where they will start using the electric starter attachment or the attachment you use with a drill but they will not start using the recoil when they are cold. Once started they run fine and also restart fine however if you let them sit for an hour or more they will not start. When running, I can adjust the H & L settings and idle speed. They all have 90+psi and the fuel lines are soft or I would not even work on them. What am I missing.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Let me expand on my post. I always check compression, fuel lines, spark plug, spark, air filter, fuel filter, disassemble carb and clean - sometimes put new diaphragms and gaskets, check for loose cylinder/head. I dont always check the spark arrester. What the heck am I missing in my troubleshooting process.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you checked for pressure and vacuum leaks?


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have not checked for pressure or vacuum leaks. I have the kits for testing pressure and vacuum on these engines. I just never think it is necessary on the units I work on. I will try it.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Is the choke working correctly?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI. 2-strokes start easier when hot for a reason---when hot, the CC (crankcase) doesn't allow fuel vapor to (re)condense on the CC walls as it is hot. Cold 2-strokes need choke for this very reason. Add to that the piston, rings and cylinder are at normal expansion and operating more efficiently.

Proof of the cold vs. hot is that a warmed-up 2-stroke doesn't need choke to start.

I just had a 2-stroke that was hard to start when cold. The ONLY reason was that the choke housing was warped, and the choke flap valve wasn't sealing properly.

Keep It Simple (KISS). Sometimes it's the little things.

The vacuum leak aspect is well within the realm of causing hard-starting, but USUALLY but not ALWAYS noticable if there's a vac leak it'll run lean or surge at top end.

Clogged spark arresting screens, if you're ears are still good, will cause a noticable quietness to the engine, even when cranking. If they run with a restricted EXHAUST PORT or SCREEN, they'll run slow, often foul plugs, and often have excessive spitback wetting the air filter.

Does any of this help?


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

Paulr44 thank you -- Yes it helps


----------

